# Post clips of great guitar tones!



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

You take the world's greatest band, one gorgeous song, a whole lot of nice gear and passionate yet sensitive playing by everyone involved...

Listen to those guitar tones from 2:57 to 3:20. 

So beautiful I could cry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-ACkYmdc4


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's another one:

A vintage Les Paul, a legendary guitar amp, two great hands and a beautiful, catchy tune...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0NAofXeieM


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Kid Charlemagne by Steely Dan. The tone is only surpassed by the playing. Solo at 2:18.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d23Z-_ki_Dc

Foo Fighters covering Baker Street. Rhythm and lead both sound fantastic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axdBNCovYBc

Date Rape by Sublime. Solo at 1:25 has a huge tone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbtcUsMD5Jw


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

not usually a big fan of Dave Matthews, but Warren Haynes takes this one over.
I could listen to this version all day long

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCiLCo-LoUg
:bow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

puckhead said:


> not usually a big fan of Dave Matthews, but Warren Haynes takes this one over.
> I could listen to this version all day long
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCiLCo-LoUg
> :bow:


Oh my yes. That whole albums is fantastic.


Edit: I thought this was going to be out _our_ tones. Pity...


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

Well that sumthing diffrent...
http://thewretch.com/KV100/KV100_Guitar.mp3
This all shit is 4Min... better lisen to all of it

Frank ;P


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

pattste said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> A vintage Les Paul, a legendary guitar amp, two great hands and a beautiful, catchy tune...
> 
> ...



Gregor is a masterful player.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Speaking of Gregor Hilden


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Ujm4HEXGc

Greg Martin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1eZ204P79Y


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Jim Campilongo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHVG4kDurtY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvua4unz-JI&feature=related

Awesome :smile:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

puckhead said:


> not usually a big fan of Dave Matthews, but Warren Haynes takes this one over.
> I could listen to this version all day long
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCiLCo-LoUg
> :bow:


Oh my god. Now that is a great clip! I'll admit I didn't know Warren Haynes. Compared to so many others, he plays one tenth of the notes, with ten times the feeling. I love how he does that repetitive lick at 4:30 and the crowd goes wild. Gives my chills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have never heard Dave Mathews sound better.

Warren Haynes is a founding member of Gov't Mule. He also played with the Dickie Betts Band and the Allman Brothers.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Man, this has to be the coolest living room in the world!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd6WWL_vEHw&feature=related

Arlen with a Strat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa4gm24w-r0&feature=related

Two masters trying to lay down their best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdPYmhJZdUc&feature=related]

Enjoy :smile:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

pattste said:


> Oh my god. Now that is a great clip! I'll admit I didn't know Warren Haynes. Compared to so many others, he plays one tenth of the notes, with ten times the feeling. I love how he does that repetitive lick at 4:30 and the crowd goes wild. Gives my chills. Thanks for sharing.


I love the bit at the end of the second solo (7:45) where Warren cranks it up a notch... Dave turns back to his drummer with a "holy shit" look on his face.

pure magic.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ok - I'm just fascinated by this player - clip one - Smashing metal / hard rock

second clip - deep soulful blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXSptGyMUM0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDhV-xXDWsE&feature=related


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He always has great tone, but this clip just blew me away. A 12 year-old Joe Bonamassa jamming with Danny Gatton's band using Danny's guitar.:bow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLB900atJFs&feature=related

Last night I taught *MY* 12 year-old how to play the old Hockey Night in Canada theme on trombone. Ah well, I can dream.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mhammer, I've seen this clip a time or two, but today I took the time to _listen_ to it. Man' he sounds like Son Seals. Very nice, thank you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1NSj8sbPrg


----------

